# Fast and furious 6



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

The opening scene shows a 2012/13 GTR and Paul Walker keeps trying to change gear using the shifter. You would think someone whose supposed to be so great at driving would know the gearbox doesn't have a manual shift on the center shifter. Our cars moment of movie fame was almost ruined. At least it still won lol


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Maybe he switched to a manual box? Don't know why you'd want to do that though lol


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

wmd_gtr said:


> Maybe he switched to a manual box? Don't know why you'd want to do that though lol


lol, no he just kept twitching it towards him as if putting it in manual instead of auto. He would have been in manual anyway though after he did it once lol.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Ohhh right I thought you meant like manually shifting haha. Dying to see that though!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

It's a Fast and Furious film.
Ideal for people who think cars have 27 speed gearboxes.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Funny you say that because I noticed in the previous fast and furious' s the cars all seem to have like a 20 speed gearbox so this don't surprise me


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

They have unlimited travel accelerators too.  theres always more to push to go with the scared expression and tense arms on the steering wheel look haha.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

That flying headbutt! Hahahaha


----------



## RSTuning (Mar 24, 2013)

And the fact that the yank tank wouldn't even come close to the GTR round the corners like they were showing!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

And the fact you could clearly see it'd been sped up, so disappointing


----------



## RichF-R35 (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## jasonb (Jan 15, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Hahahahaha :clap:


----------



## Lofvis (Nov 19, 2010)

Watched it last night. 

Seemed to me that he was i N going to A and later on to M.
The GT-R is amazing but I didn't know we could do a 100 in N


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Never watched 6 yet but if the opening is Walker in the GTR then it picks up nicely from the ending of 5  At least there's some continuity


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Watching it tonight after driving down in the GTR of course!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

It is VERY far fetched in places but I am a sucker for the F&F films. Good entertainment if you don't take it all to seriously.


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

I was well disappointed!!! I'm also a sucker for F&F films...this one was a huge let down!!!

It was almost a full blown BOLLYWOOD flick....the only thing missing was a song and dance in the fields!!!!

The runway at the end was flippin longer than the M1!!!!!

Bring on F&F7


----------



## Boyakasha (May 10, 2004)

G2GUV said:


> The runway at the end was flippin longer than the M1!!!!!
> 
> Bring on F&F7


:thumbsup:

I was thinking the same thing, normally there's about a 45 second point of no return but I guess that doesn't make for a good movie ending


----------

